# Exchanged into Mexico?



## Wendy (Mar 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried to exchange into an AI Mexico resort?  We have a week in Mount Amanzi and for what we want has been very good for us.  As a family of 5, we're thrilled to find a place where we can cook in and just chill or go out if we feel like it.

Would love to hear from any of you if you've tried this trade.

Thanks!

W


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 30, 2006)

We've travelled to Mexico several times in the last few years with SA exchanges.  We've gone to Royal Solaris Cabo twice and Grand Velas in Puerto Vallarta once.  We had a great time in both places.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 30, 2006)

*Grand Velas*

Grand Velas is the new resort, isn't it?  I was actually looking at that one...RCI 5778?  If this is the same one as you went to, I'd love to hear about it or if you wrote a review read about it.  It looks beautiful!

Wendy


----------



## DianeH (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Wendy
We've just returned from Mazatlan- Pueblo Bonito and El Cid.  Not AI though but both very nice.

We have pulled the Royal Villas in Maz which is AI.

These are done with Dik and Durban Sands.

Diane


----------

